# 1937 Lasalle



## dmk441 (Dec 1, 2011)

I just got a prewar schwinn project from my good friend, I've had my eye on it for awhile, so I'm glad to see it finally come home. It is rough, but I like the look/style of it. So, if anyone has any parts that would help me out, i'd appreciate the assistance. The year, 1937 makes the most sense to me. Email me at dmk441@yahoo.com if you have anything that might help the project along, thanks again.

Dave


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 1, 2011)

Good to see you back with a bike Dave!


----------



## dmk441 (Dec 4, 2011)

*Hornet/Phantom/DX*

Here's the other bike I got, not very glorious, but good for parts if someone needs them. Has an Excelsior headbadge, blackout war time front hub and wheel, but mainly Looks like a combination of  postwar parts, DX frame? I'll most likely sell the parts of this one if anyone needs any, or trade it towards parts for my lasalle. locking springer, phantom style chainguard, rear S2, etc.

Dave


----------



## derek4727 (Dec 5, 2011)

*forks and front wheel*

pm sent thanks


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Dec 10, 2011)

*wow nice     lasalle*

i   just  trashed a  ladies36 lasalle  saved the  springer   front hub and rear hub peddle crank and sweetheart  sproket  the  frane    had a    big  chunck  cut out of the  frame  and was    bent  to bad to fix  gona make the  springer  fit a  boys  bike by  shortining the  tube


----------



## dmk441 (Dec 18, 2011)

Well I purchased my Lasalle decal & schwinn decals, and look to blast and paint the bike this winter. When I pulled the crank, unfortunately it was a wald, so I'll probably also put an AS37 crank on my wish list. Serial number is nice tight stamping on the bottom of the crank housing, something to the effect of W62XXX. Angelfire website mentioned the 37's having this tighter stamping in that year. Although my bike does have the feathered chainguard which was said to have come out in 38', but I'm not going to get carried away with the purity of the piece, I want to enjoy it as well, and get as close to original with the budget I have.

Can anyone show me a picture of the shade of blue color options that were used in both 1937 and 1938 and if the color options varied between those years? I plan on painting the bike blue and want to get a similar match. Still looking for the parts below, I have a blackwall prewar G-3, good for at least a display bike I'd also trade, along with the excelsior dx parts from the red housepainted bike below(see trade and for sale section)

I'd actually like to have parts in rougher condition, as the bike will represent that condition level when I get it done, should be a fun process.
Still need:
Clipper Speedo
six hole rear rack
coke bottle grip
deluxe rear reflector
AS37 crank
Messinger seat top
Silver ray lense
tank(optional)


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Dec 21, 2011)

*hello*

is the   36   crank   the same  i have one  with a  sweetheart sproket and berring races and berrings complets washer and nut 
chucksoldbikes


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Dec 21, 2011)

*hello*

id like to  see the head badge if it is  what i need  how much is it  id like to  buy it maby  what kind of shape is it in 
chucksoldbikes


----------



## dmk441 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Headbadge*

How does $30 sound.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 25, 2011)

chucksoldbikes said:


> id like to  see the head badge if it is  what i need  how much is it  id like to  buy it maby  what kind of shape is it in
> chucksoldbikes




If you have not thrown the ladies frame away I could us the bottom bracket tube....let me know


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 25, 2011)

whats left in parts?


----------



## dmk441 (Dec 25, 2011)

Parts are sold.


----------

